# Spice Cookies



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I made my boys some Spice Cookies for the Holidays. Keep in mind, this recipe makes a very large batch, I plan to freeze most of ours. They love them! I did try them and I think they taste pretty good. They are very cake like. 

The recipe calls for you to plop down one teaspoon of batter-but that made very large cookies for me. I don't mind this because they are easy to cut into smaller portions.

Forgive the photo, I didn't do any prep work for it and I wasn't fancy about plopping the batter down on the tray 










1/2 CUP HONEY
1/4 CUP UNSWEETENED APPLESAUCE
1/4 CUP MOLASSES
1 EGG
2 1/4 CUP WHITE FLOUR
1 TEASPOON CINNAMON
1 TEASPOON GINGER
1/2 TEASPOON GROUND CLOVES

Mix all your wet together, all your dry and then combine. 
Preheat oven to 350 and bake 8-10 minutes. 

Again they are pretty cake like, I cover my trays with tin foil and found 9 minutes to be about right. I you make blobs smaller than 1tsp, it will of course, take less time to cook through.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Yummy, I can just smell them:wub: I haven't had anything homemade for 10 days, I'd love to eat one:wub: 
I've been living on oatmeal, crackers and healthy choice TV dinners, my poor hubby he's trying so hard:wub: Bless his heart
I don't think your boys would miss two lol
I think they look fabulous :aktion033:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Hugs! I am sure the boys wouldn't mind sharing


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Looks great!


----------

